# Some Landscape Oil Paintings



## doris142 (Mar 14, 2013)

Some Landscape paintings to share







































More landscape at http://www.artpaintingstudio.com

Regards 
Doris Cohen


----------



## whatif (Apr 11, 2013)

I liked the soldiers at the wailing wall, the three panelpainting looked professional and I thought the right side was great but it needed balance on the left side. Great encouraging painting.


----------

